# Martina from Germany hat a gift of her 9 Wonders



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Yesterday we went to Hiro's breeder Martina from Germany.
Her puppys are now grown up and they were 1 year old
at 23th of march.
We have given her a gift, from the new families of her pups.
A big picture 50 x 70 cm. on linnen.
And then a picture of the dogs.
Hiro, his sister Röschen, mother Ciara and little Amy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Your pictures never fail to make me smile. What a beautiful family.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Ans, What a wonder gift!!!! And I agree with Geri, I'm always amazed by your photos.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great gift! Time for another litter of 9 so everyone gets a hav bro or sister? 

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ans~ What a beautiful, thoughtful gift!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ans, that is beautiful!! Did one of the puppy owners paint that?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's beautiful. The furballs are gorgeous! Hiro is so handsome.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is really neat! I can't believe the litter was so big--and it is so neat to see them all grown up! They look so much alike,I hope no one went home with the wrong one!:laugh:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Here some more pictures.

http://picasaweb.google.nl/Ans.Surfer/MartinaKlausAm130408

Here the original picture:


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Kimberly

No not one of the owners.
Her name is Christine Capelle from Germany, it's a hobby of her.

Look her HP: http://www.seewolken.de


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Your Hiro is such a beauty. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Those are beautiful pictures. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Love those photos...what a beautiful gift!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Awww, thanks for sharing! Isn't it fun to see all the different faces? So alike, but so different. And, all beautiful!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Simply beautiful and the dogs are so pretty/handsome too! What a neat gift, I'll bet she was thrilled.


----------

